# Feeding Earthworms



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it okay to feed your fish earthworm?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

You run the chance of introducing disease in most cases.
Also, consider what species you are feeding these to.
By the way, there are some much better options for cichlids.
I lean more to the seafood end if you would like to supplement diets.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

ohh, so I should not feed my fish an earthworm..Thanks for the info


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

IME, earthworm is a great feed for many fish. protein analysis range is 25-30%, which is safe for many omnivores, and it can be a very useful food option when plying w.c. carnivores during acclimation. even worm castings have a protein analysis in the 8-10% range, and include many more valuable nutrients, which makes their waste a secondary feed for many sifters and plecostomus. so 'no wash-no rinse' is my method for feeding them in tanks that include mud munchers and such. 
in winter, i buy mine from local bait shops, many of whom offer discounts for bulk buying. they must also assure their product is organic, since the bulk of them literally wind up in our own food system (assuming a certain skill level of fishing exists). i also pick up any freebies off the driveway, or out of my garden mulch, during the other 3 seasons we have up here. 
earthworm can also be purchased in the form of dried sticks or pellets.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, at first I really think that earthworm is the best because it has no chemical and it is fresh and economical but I'm a little afraid that it may harm my Oscar
How do you stock your earthworm?

I need more opinions


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Be-careful picking your earthworm up from the driveway. It may have car oil on/in it.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

I have fed Earthworms for years and never had any problems.

I would buy them from a fishing tackle shop though and not dig them from the ground.
There could be all sort of nasties there.
Set up a an Earthworm culture your self. You will find info on the net on setting one up.

Before you feed them you must purge them over night.
Place the Earthworms in a container with some wet news paper. They should purge all the soil
from their stomachs over night.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok great, thank you :thumb:


----------

